# ventalition



## wesley (May 19, 2008)

im starting a new room that is 6x6 with two 400 watt mh for veg and 1000watt hps to flowering i need to the the best way to vent this space for not to much of a cost can anyone help me with this so my temps dont go to high


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 19, 2008)

Hi wesley,

Are you planing on venting the exhaust to outside of the grow room? Also, is odor an issue or just heat?


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Hi there. We need more information to help you out. Are they air cooled hoods? Is smell going to be an issue? Can you run an exhaust to outside or an attic or something like that? Do you have somewhere where you can get fresh air into your grow room? Also, 1000 watts isn't going to cover the entire area of your grow room sufficiently. 50 watts per square foot is what you're shooting for. You would need 1800 watts to cover that area sufficiently. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Killertea08 (May 19, 2008)

You need to exahust your lamp hoods if possible on a seperate fan if heat is a major concern.  you also need to exhaust the old air in the room and replenish the room with fresh air from out side or a spare room.  If you cant do this maby you could use a co2 tank or generator if its really big but with co2 every crack and hole needs to be taken care of you dont want to lose any co2 this will help with the heat as well. also your plants will handle temps up to 85 degrees with co2 but dont go above that.


----------



## Firepower (May 19, 2008)

sorry to give you some bad news, but if you are usingg such a high bulb the youre going to have to spend some money on a good ventilation, theres not really an easy way around this, those lights get hot as hell and it takes more than a normal setup to keep it cool, i would sugest a squirrel fan with dryer tubing and a Pyrex baking tube with the exhaust going outside or into the framing of the house but never in the same room, good luck  :aok:


----------



## Killertea08 (May 19, 2008)

I hope your 2 4oow mh lamps are not in the same 6x6 room because obvisouly 3 lamps in the same room will be way to hot.  You could build a wood box or something to hold the 2 4oo's and just have your 1000w in your 6x6 room.  Also if you have high celings you could section off your 6x6 room into a 4x4 room and a 2x2 room use your 1000w in the 4x4 room for flowering and use only one 400wmh in the 2x2 room exhaust both lamps with one fan.  then use co2 in your flowering room if the 4x4 room is enclosed then its easy to keep all the gas in.  buy some books on growing at any book store in the gardening section draw a plan out on paper. if you multiply the length times width you get the square feet then divide that by your 1000w and you get watts per square feet.  you should be in the 50's or 60's is good.


----------



## wesley (May 20, 2008)

heat is the only problem not so much smell


----------



## wesley (May 20, 2008)

the hoods aint cooled i have a window in the room what about a a/c or a fan in the window for freash air i would still have to vent air out somewhere tho


----------



## Firepower (May 20, 2008)

with those lamps you might be heating the air more than cooling it with an A/C, whats going to make it or bust it is  separating the heated air from the lamps from the regular air circulating in the room. (Ventilation of the room itself will be a whole other issue since there will be plenty of plants using the co2 out the air ) but tackle that later. is this a house, apartment, 1st floor or second and what is the residence made of in the framing? this will help determine the best way to exhaust that hot air out..


----------



## wesley (May 21, 2008)

it is a 3 floor apt with one window its a cheap apt the walls ar just jiprock but brick out side i also have 4 bathroom exusted fans so what if i  just exuast into the wall and roof with them and putting some kind of fan bring freash air in the window?what about the hot summer air


----------



## Firepower (May 24, 2008)

i would definitely throw a dryer duct from the lights to the ceiling, try to find the center of the studs and attach it there, you should be able to get a small kit that comes with everything you need at your local harware store. i found a cheap one online$8.19 + S&H :
hXXp://www.doityourself.com/invt/0019299

once that air goes into the attic you will be much better, i would suggest a ceiling fan at all times in the room and keep the ac at around 74-76 at all times with clean air filters, that should give you a decent amount of fresh air for a bit, just keep an eye on the room temperatures closely for tyhe first week. Good Luck.. :aok:


----------

